# incomplete circumcision



## heathermc (Nov 3, 2008)

we had a pt come in with an incomplete circumcision.  we are going to repair this, but we can't come up with a definitive dx.  can anyone help?


----------



## mbort (Nov 3, 2008)

when I check the cross coder for 54163, the only three dx that came up were 605, v50.1, v50.2. I guess the other option would be maybe a scar related dx or perhaps an anomaly??


----------



## heathermc (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks, i didn't think about anomaly...sometimes i try to make things more complicated than they really are.


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Usually when I receive these cases to code, it is due to redundant foresekin (which would fall to 605) or balanitis (607.1).
If your OP does not show anything definitive, I would go with V50.2


----------

